# Thanks sister in law!



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

So my sister in law just dropped the bombshell she's pregnant on Boxing Day. 

I cried and cried and cried. She went to hug me and I hid behind my husband. Are people really that insensitive? 

I know it's an exciting time for her but I feel like my Xmas has been ruined now.
I'm happy, sad, angry, jealous and also very hormonal due to taking the pill ready to do a second round of ivf in January (she doesn't know about the second round)


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Big hugs..that is not what you need at Xmas... People don't realise how much it hurts unless they have been through it themselves. I guess she wanted to "suorise" the family with the announcement but I think its insensitive doing it in person particularly if you've had an unsuccessful time and she knows.
Just don't focus on it, have a few days to be angry but if you've a round coming up focus on relaxing and positive thoughts. Wish you luck for Jan xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks.

She did think about how I would react as she told all the family before us. I didn't expect to react that way. 

Me & my husband have always distanced ourselves from pregnancy within our friends group but this is just going to be so much harder as we can't hide and I don't feel ready to face it.    

Doesn't help that my mother in law said your time will come. I guess I'll just deal with it.


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had to deal with that on boxing day. However you MUST now put yourself first and think of your forthcoming cycle. 

Focus on you and good luck!!!


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm feeling much better got my head clear now.

I'm a bit annoyed mind... She hasnt even been to the doctor yet to have it all confirmed and only found out last Tuesday. all that's going round in my head now is why? Why would you tell anyone before it is confirmed? Why would you tell if your 1/2 weeks? Argh!!! 

So glad it's xmas and I canhave a drink in the evenings!!


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

People can be so insensitive - like women at work who get pregnant and go ON AND ON AND ON about how their pregnancy is going...FFS, surely they should be sensitive enough to realise that although is probably ok to do so with women who have kids already, a married woman in her thirties with no kids is very possibly childless for a reason so perhaps a little sensitivity and logic would come in handy! TTC 6 years & 1 failed IVF (unexplained infertility) and dreading hearing about the next 'friend' that becomes pregnant!


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh tulip I couldn't agree more about people at work!!! People are so ignorant.

Just to let you know that my dh went out for drinks with his friends and one of the wives tagged along last night. She turned round in front of everyone to my dh and said 'so when are the babies coming along you're going to be grey soon'. If I was there I would of told her why just to shut her up. I'm not sure if people are just stupid!? There are so many pregnant women at work. I've just had a bfn last week and a week off work and dreading going back tomorrow! Feeling emotional and been crying today. But life I guess has to go on...

Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fifityshades I feel you...just posted in the 'End of the road...or not' section as also just had bfn today and I'm finding is really difficult to cope after 6 years of disappointment. People really are so insensitive and have no clue how devastating it is to have difficulties conceiving. It really is like going through the grieving process...EVERY MONTH! Aaahhhhhh...but yes, what can we do but press on x


----------

